# Master Sgt. George A. Bannar Jr.



## Soldado (Aug 22, 2013)

RIP

Master Sgt. George A. Bannar Jr., 37, of Orange, Va. died while fighting for "Operation Enduring Freedom" in Afghanistan, officials said. Bannar Jr. passed away on August 20 after he was injured when enemy forces attacked his unit, military official.

Fort Bragg's Master Sgt. George A. Bannar Jr., 37, died while fighting for "Operation Enduring Freedom" in Afghanistan, officials said on Wednesday.
Bannar Jr. was from Orange, Va. and passed away on August 20 after he was injured when enemy forces attacked his unit, military officials said.

He was in the province of Wardak in Afghanistan and was assigned to the 3rd Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group, Fort Bragg, N.C., military officials said.

http://fortbragg.patch.com/groups/o...-afghanistan_becf32cd?a_dgi=aolshare_facebook


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 22, 2013)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## TB1077 (Aug 22, 2013)

RIP MSG


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 22, 2013)

Rest in Peace.  Prayers out to your family and brothers.


----------



## CDG (Aug 22, 2013)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 22, 2013)

Rest In Peace Brother.


----------



## AWP (Aug 22, 2013)

Blue Skies.


----------



## 18C4V (Aug 22, 2013)

RIP brother. I crossed paths as a student when MSG then SFC Bannar was assigned as an instructor at the free fall school.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace, MSG.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 22, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## ManBearPig (Aug 22, 2013)

Rest In Peace Warrior.


----------



## rlowery60 (Aug 23, 2013)

RIP


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 23, 2013)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Squidward (Aug 24, 2013)

Rest in peace warrior to a man truly deserving of the title. 

"Forget king. Forget wife, children and freedom. Forget every concept, however noble, that you imagine you fight for here today.  Act for this alone: for the man who stands at your shoulder.  He is everything , and everything is contained within him..."

Wardak province will ever remain in my memory for too many reasons.


----------



## JHD (Aug 24, 2013)

Very sad news.  RIP sir.  Prayers for your family and friends.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 25, 2013)

RIP MSG

Prayers out to all who will mourn your passage.

LL


----------



## x SF med (Aug 25, 2013)

Valhalla awaits your arrival MSG.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 25, 2013)

RIP Warrior.

Squidward, I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 25, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Dame (Aug 25, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 25, 2013)

RIP MSG


----------



## tova (Aug 26, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## HALO99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 27, 2013)

Rest easy, MSG.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Rest in Peace MSG.  Our brothers will be there for the funeral on Tuesday.

"Bad Boys for life"


----------

